# TV licence and being brought to court.



## Bronagh 11 (11 Dec 2021)

I just got summonsed for a TV licence.   I am up in court but if I pay it before the court day will I still have to go to court or what way does it work?


----------



## Horatio (11 Dec 2021)

Don't know the answer but you're going to have to pay it anyway. What harm could it possibly do to pay it before the court date?
I would pay it regardless of whether it has an impact on the summons.

good luck in court if it goes ahead.


----------



## noproblem (11 Dec 2021)

If you pay it before the court date you might be given a suspended prison sentence. I'd imagine your trial for the summons you've been issued with will still apply. Just an opinion, as I know of 2  people who were sent to Laughan House Prison, Co Cavan. Released again about 3 days later.
 Did someone pay the Licence fee for them? I don't know.
Do they still have to pay? I don't know.


----------



## Clamball (12 Dec 2021)

I don’t know either, but pay the licence, go to court, apologise profusely, offer to pay the costs of bringing it to court and wasting peoples time and hope for the best.


----------



## Bronagh 11 (12 Dec 2021)

I don't know what to do so they could send u prison even doh you will pay


----------



## Clamball (12 Dec 2021)

If you do nothing, don’t apologise to the court the chances are you might be sent to jail, especially if you refuse to pay.  But it does seem courts do not want to send debtors to jail, they just want them to pay their debts and recognise if you get a service then it has to be paid for.

So why not try and save yourself the anguish and pay now.  You can do it online right now.  It costs nothing to apologise in court either.


----------



## SlurrySlump (12 Dec 2021)

Have you paid for your licence in previous years?


----------



## Leper (12 Dec 2021)

Bronagh 11 said:


> I just got summonsed for a TV licence.   I am up in court but if I pay it before the court day will I still have to go to court or what way does it work?


1. You have to attend court (You have been summoned).
2. Most likely you'll receive a fine (probably nothing more than €100.00).
3. Apologise and appear humble and the fine might be less provided you hadn't been fined before for the same offence.
4. You don't need a solicitor (few bob saved, at least!).
5. Get familiar with court proceedings and thank God that you are only there for a TV licence offence. There will be others with the same offence as yourself.
6. I'd advise you don't take a stance that you failed to buy the licence because there wasn't enough Irish being spoken on RTE or any other issue.

. . . . and for the record I was one a Television Licence Inspector. (Don't tell Purple or ATC110 - they'd have me shot).


----------



## Bronagh 11 (12 Dec 2021)

No this my first offence tv licence can u pay before the court date IL go in and apologise anyway


----------



## AndroidMan (12 Dec 2021)

Dont pay up front.
You broke the law and will get what you deserve.
If you did not get caught, you would continue not to pay.
You say its your first offence?
Did you pay all previous years and this year forgot?
Or is it that you never paid and it is your first time getting caught?

Those suggesting you pay now and apologise, hoping for a lesser penalty are not helping things for those that do not break the law and pay religiously.
People like you cause more burden on others.


----------



## Bronagh 11 (12 Dec 2021)

AndroidMan said:


> Dont pay up front.
> You broke the law and will get what you deserve.
> If you did not get caught, you would continue not to pay.
> You say its your first offence?
> ...


This my first offence I paid my previous years for tv licence I was struggling with money I have 3 kids


----------



## MrEarl (12 Dec 2021)

Bronagh 11 said:


> This my first offence I paid my previous years for tv licence I was struggling with money I have 3 kids


If it's a genuine financial hardship case, bring evidence of same to Court, and explain the situation to the Judge, showing documentary evidence.

Persumably you can evidence what income you were receiving, if any,  what other bills were falling into arrears, what state assistance you were receiving etc.

You should also take a look at this,  to see if you can qualify for assistance - it seems to include the TV licence :






						Household Benefits Package
					

The Household Benefits Package helps you with the costs of running your household. It includes electricity and gas allowances and a Free Television Licence. It is paid to people over 70 and to people under 70 in some circumstances.




					www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Bronagh 11 (12 Dec 2021)

Bronagh 11 said:


> This my first offence I paid my previous years for tv licence I was struggling with money I have 3 kids


I will buy the tv licence now.  I never got  any letters saying there was a warning.  Yes I would have paid rather than going to court.   I have an autistic child which all my money goes on paying to get him help


----------



## noproblem (12 Dec 2021)

Bronagh 11 said:


> I will buy the tv licence now.  I never got  any letters saying there was a warning.  Yes I would have paid rather than going to court.   I have an autistic child which all my money goes on paying to get him help


Good luck with the court appearance and don't worry too much about it. Some RTE presenters are robbing licence payers for years. Let us know how your court case plays out.


----------



## Baby boomer (12 Dec 2021)

Leper said:


> 1. You have to attend court (You have been summoned).
> 2. Most likely you'll receive a fine (probably nothing more than €100.00).
> 3. Apologise and appear humble and the fine might be less provided you hadn't been fined before for the same offence.
> 4. You don't need a solicitor (few bob saved, at least!).
> ...


All good sound advice.  I'd get a licence before the court date though, it'll look better.  You can pay by monthly direct debit so you don't even have to come up with the entire price upfront.  

And forget about jail.  There isn't a snowballs chance in hell of that unless you tell the judge you haven't got a licence and are refusing to get one.


----------



## Bronagh 11 (12 Dec 2021)

I will buy a licence before the court date at least it will show that I paid It but I didn't get any warning letters so I didnt know


----------



## SlurrySlump (13 Dec 2021)

Bronagh 11 said:


> I will buy a licence before the court date at least it will show that I paid It but I didn't get any warning letters so I didnt know


You don't get warning letters. Why would you?


----------



## Bilbo1 (13 Dec 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> You don't get warning letters. Why would you?


Years ago I remember they were sending warning letters after your licence expired. They were of different warning colours progressing to red. I don't know if they still do that, but I imagine that's what the OP is referring to.


----------



## Thirsty (13 Dec 2021)

@Bronagh 11 Think you have the wrong person!


Bronagh 11 said:


> If u got nothing nice to say don't comment what are u to goody good shoes never break the law I was late paying it bills got on top of me I will be paying for it it's not as If I am refusing to sure if u have kids u would understand



@SlurrySlump - I get a reminder email for TV licence.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (13 Dec 2021)

I get letters


----------



## iamaspinner (13 Dec 2021)

I get renewal letters too.


----------



## Lambchops65 (13 Dec 2021)

You just reminded me!! I've been out of my house with pyrite for 5 months and just back in. I haven't had a tv for the 5 months as it was in storage and didn't receive a renewal (a lot of post went missing) so totally forgot about tv licence. I just rang up and paid there now! Thanks


----------



## Leper (13 Dec 2021)

We all forget sometimes and also we make mistakes. Being prosecuted for non possession of a television licence is a pretty minor offence. It's no big deal other than having to go to court and face a judge (and the public). A "mea culpa" approach always ended in a small fine to those who had taken out a licence before court. 

If you do take out a licence bring it with you to court.


----------



## MrEarl (13 Dec 2021)

I'm amazed that the original poster hasn't made comment on eligibility for a free licence, and other supports, if money has been tight.

I would have thought that offers a potential solution to a couple of problems, and might also help evidence circumstances,  when they go to court. 

See my earlier post (it's #12)


----------

